# Would you buy this?



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

It is a customizeable B+W tote bag with the picture of your betta on it... 

Would you buy this? And if so, how much?

Shipping will be $4


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

YES! I wish i could! OMG that is so amazing!!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

It's my prototype  the real one will be better. This will be the worst I will do :/


----------



## Bettafeathers (Apr 12, 2012)

Wow! I love that, it's just beautiful! I would certainly buy one if it could make it up to Canada  

ETA: I'm not sure on pricing because I'm not a bag kind of person, but I would think something like that could sell in the $20-30 range (depending on the cost of the bag itself pre-art that is.)


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Bettafeathers said:


> Wow! I love that, it's just beautiful! I would certainly buy one if it could make it up to Canada


Sure it could. how much would you pay for it though? I have to figure out whether it will be worth making them XD


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

What are the dimensions of the bag?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

AH! It's pretty awesome. $15? Or more if it was gonna be a one of a kind painting.


----------



## Bettafeathers (Apr 12, 2012)

Aokashi, you replied before I got my edit in haha. I'd be willing to pay probably around $20-30. Depending on the state of my bank account, maybe more


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

it's one of a kind... in the sense that. it will be a commissioned art of your own betta  I need to do some research on what lind of white pens I can use on canvas


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

OH you hand drew that?! I thought you had it like, screen printed or whatever they do.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

it was fun XD
I do have screens, but dont have the facilities to print


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

A regular tote bag runs around $15 - $20 so if I could get one with a drawing of my own Betta on it then I'd probably pay $40 - $50 for it. I don't really use tote bags though, lol.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Okies.... what do you guys think of and introductory $20 price? >.< Im so bad at this!


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

I would totally buy that!! XD wouldn't pay more than $20


----------



## Connierodz (Oct 8, 2012)

aokashi said:


> it's one of a kind... in the sense that. it will be a commissioned art of your own betta  I need to do some research on what lind of white pens I can use on canvas


I would buy it !! Cant suggest price becausei dont know alot about freehand art..they are so pretty..way more thAn $30 it takes time to do this.. I am a nail artist..and i charge depending on the time i take with freehand


----------



## Connierodz (Oct 8, 2012)

Connierodz said:


> I would buy it !! Cant suggest price becausei dont know alot about freehand art..they are so pretty..way more thAn $30 it takes time to do this.. I am a nail artist..and i charge depending on the time i take with freehand


And my freehand is not as great as this..


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

lol I'm kind of a cheapskate it seems XD


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

So cool!!!!


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

Ahhh!! I would love one of these but I'm in the UK! :lol:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I like it but I would not buy it.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Its beautiful but I'm not much of a tote guy xD


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Yes, yes , yes!!!!!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

what are the dimensions of the bag?


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Too expensive. :/


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

XD awwww... 
but I mean it's like being paid hourly fees. I atleast spent 2 hours on it so $20- base fares = $15... divided that by two something and it's like $7 an hour XD


----------



## Bettafeathers (Apr 12, 2012)

I think $20 is quite reasonable, especially considering the time and effort put into it. I would think that the longer it takes the more you would charge, like if someone wanted a composite of two or three fish you could charge more than it was one fish. If it were me doing it I would estimate a price based off of complexity/time to complete.

But for $20...I would certainly bite!!


----------



## whimsicalbrainpan (Aug 4, 2012)

Beautiful!

Hmmm... Could you do it on a t-shirt or as a wall hanging? I don't need a tote but would gladly pay for something I could wear or hang on my wall.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I had the Tshirt idea originally  but it's hard to get cheap T-shirts in small quantity of varying sizes...

it's also harder to draw on them XD


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

:lol::lol::lol: this is my third time asking 

What are the dimensions of the bag?

I think you would do better to create one or 2 designs and then use them at cafepress.com or some similar website. Custom is nice but not feasible for you right now, I think.

I just looked over on cafepress.com and there are already tons of betta stuff, but not YOUR bettas, which are superior. ;-)


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

cafe press seems kind of expensive? I dunno. I'll give it a try. Im not sure of the dimensions yet but I'll get back to you on that...


----------



## harleraven (Sep 4, 2012)

Wow, that's gorgeous! If I was not a broke college student with most of my extra money going toward tanks, I'd buy it for $25-$30. I'm not a huge tote person, though, so I'd rather have it on something else. xD The price I would pay then would depend on what it was on.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm open to ideas of where to put it on


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I'd ask for one for Christmas! 
Are they machine washable?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

try zazzle.com


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Yes, Ao, I love em, and you could bling em up, with some rhinestones, I have one of those kits, so 20$ would be perfect, and If you were to do a bling style, I would up the price to 35$ but if not, I would do the stoning myself, but yea, my other question is that too, Is it washable?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

it shouldnt be  but I'll do a test run afte giving it 3 days to set


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

to help with the price and make profit think this:

cost of bag + paint (not full price of paint but enough to allow you buy more before you are low) + shipping 

 Looks great!


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

I love the bag and I would definitely buy it! I would pay $20-$30 for it. Even though I don't use bags much, I would find a way to use this one haha


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Wow it is beautiful! I'd buy one with my Betta's picture on it.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Yes I would...Beautiful !


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

I'd love one of these and I most likely use it everytime I leave!
My purse is starting to overflow!!!

And I'd buy it for about $20-$25 but I want the betta you drew on this :3


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

try ebay  as well


----------



## sandrac8388 (Sep 4, 2012)

I would totally buy this! I'd pay $20-$35. But what if we have more than 1 betta? Say like 6? XD Could you put them all on one?  Maybe?


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

I've had experience with zazzle, and it's great!! The only downside is that zazzle gets most of money from your sale. At least they don't charge fees!


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

That is awesome! I probably would have no use for a tote bag, but if you were to draw it on a stretch canvas board that I could hang on the wall by my fish tank, I'd probably pay $25-$40 depending on size, time and the original cost of materials.
I painted a giraffe picture on canvas I made myself. I had a rectangular wooden frame and stretched and stapled the canvas myself.


----------

